# Komplett PC kaufen



## johannT (24. September 2015)

Hallo,


ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit PCs aus, bin jetzt aber auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe, das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich suche für meine zwei Kinder einen Computer. Budget +- 600€.

Der Rechner soll für Microsoft und Internetrecherchen geeignet sein (das sind sie aber wohl alle). Er soll auch zum spielen genutzt werden. Caunter-Strike Go und Rennspiele.
Habe von einem Arbeitskollegen gehört, dass hierbei eine Grafikkarte entscheidend ist?

Habe versucht mich in das Thema "PCs" selber einzulesen um zu wissen welche Komponenten gut sind und welche nicht, komme aber selber doch nicht besonders weit.

Bei Medion habe ich für 650€ einen gefunden mit:
i5-4460 (soweit ich gelesen habe ist das ein Prozessor der 4. Generation und mittlerweile gibt es die 6. oder 7. sogar...)
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher (braucht man da mehr oder ist das ok?)
Nvidia GTX 750 1GB (Mein Sohn sagte mir das eine Grafikkarte mit 2GB "VIEL" besser wäre)
Windows 10 
1 TB Festplatte (5400 U/min)

Mediamarkt hat auch einen für 650€ von Asus:
i5-4460
8GB
AMD Radeon R9 270 2GB
Windows 8.1
1 TB Festplatte (7200 U/Min)
128 GB SSD


Das Problem ist aber, dass ich gelesen habe, dass Nvidia besser für Spiele geeignet ist als AMD, ausserdem sollen die AMDs sehr laut sein und schnell heiß werden.

bei Snogard habe ich einen für 620€ entdeckt, aber leider ohne Betriebssystem:
i5-4590 
8GB
AMD R7 360
1 TB (7200 U/Min)



Jetzt wollte ich mal euch fragen, wie sich das so verhält. Sind diese Preise sehr überteuert? Sind die Komponenten veraltet oder noch in Ordnung? Ich weiß, dass ich mir so einen PC günstiger selbst zusammenbauen könnte, kommt für mich aber nicht in frage und bin deshalb bereit einen gewißen mehr Betrag zu zahlen. 
Sollte ich vielleicht ein oder zweihundert € mehr reinstecken um etwas besseres zu kaufen? So oft wirde der PC von meinen Kindern auch nicht genutzt, deshalb ist meine absolute Schmerzgrenze 1000€ für PC, Monitor, Maus, Tastatur.

Bin für jeden Tipp und jede Meinung dankbar.

Grüße
Johann


----------



## Kaick (24. September 2015)

Hallo Johann,

wollte Dich nur mal eben schnell drauf aufmerskam machen, dass Du beim "PCGamesHardware" Forum,  besser aufgehoben wärst - sprich,  dort wird Dir wesentlich schneller geholfen und es gibt meistens viel mehr Antworten. Soll nicht heißen, dass die Leute hier nicht gut sind, geht mir nur darum, dass "drüben" viel mehr aktive Nutzer unterwegs sind und Dir besser geholfen werden würde 

Versuch's doch mal, schadet nicht 

Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

Gruß,

Kaick


----------



## johannT (24. September 2015)

Kaick, danke für den Tipp, werde es gleich mal dort auch versuchen!


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

@Kaick: nanana...   hier wird an sich  auch jede Frage gut beantwortet. Bei PCGH hat man vlt mehr Antworten, dabei aber dafür leider auch oft Tipps, die eher in Richtung "High-End" gehen. Hier geben wir idR eher Tipps, was Preis-Leistungsmäßig wirklich top wäre 


@johannT: von den 3 PCs wäre der Asus der beste, da ist die Grafikkarte klar vorne, die ist schneller als eine GTX 750 und auch als eine R7 360, sogar schneller als die R7 370. Und die CPUs sind bei allen drei PCs ähnlich. Die GB bei der Grafikkarte sind nicht entscheident, aber ab einer gewissen Leistungsfähigkeit der Karte wären 2GB angebracht. Die GTX 750 ist an sich aber so schwach, dass die sowieso nur für die Games bzw. Grafikdetails reicht, in denen 1GB an sich genug wäre - aber im Zweifel nimmt man lieber 2GB. Du könntest Dir auch einen PC selber zusammenstellen, bei zB hardwareversand.de wird der auch sehr günstig zusammengebaut, aktuell sogar als Aktion für nur 5€. Beim selber-Zusammenstellen wäre dann die Frage, wie wichtig Dir Games wären. Denn man kann als CPU einen core i3 nehmen, der ist für Büro&Co mehr als gut genug, und dafür dann einer stärkere Grafikkarte, was in Spielen in der Summe mehr bringt als ein core i5 mit einer Einsteigerkarte. 

Hier wäre mal ein Beispiel zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de inkl. Win 7 64Bit und Zusammenbau:  PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de die Grafikkarte wäre stärker als bei den drei Fertig-PCs, ca 15% zusätzlich bezogen auf die R9 270, daher für Spiele in der Summe der beste PC trotz "nur" core i3-CPU. Zudem sind Gehäuse und Netzteil sicher was hochwertiger als bei den Fertig-PCs. Natürlich kannst du zB beim Netzeil auch was mehr ausgeben, dann hast du die Sicherheit, später auch mal eine deutlich stärkere Karte nachrüsten zu können.

Bei dem Shop würde ich lediglich aktuell vorsichtshalber per Nachnahme bestellen, da ein Insolvenzverfahren läuft. Das SCHEINT zwar erfolgreich zu verlaufen, u.a. weil es wohl eher wegen der Schwesterfirma atelco in den roten Bereich ging, und die Insolvenzverwaltung garantiert auch seit Ende Juli dafür, dass alle Bestellungen und Zahlungen gedeckt bleiben, aber sicher ist sicher    Den Zusammenbau bekommst du halt woanders nur deutlich teurer.

Und wenn du die Einzelteile per Preisvergleich Hardware Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  jeweils mit dem Link zu hardwareversand aufrufst, würdest du sogar noch was sparen können, denn die Preise direkt auf der Shopseite sind oft um die 10% teurer. Einfach einzeln in den Warenkorb und ganz am Ende noch den "Rechnerzusammenbau" Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen mit in den Warenkorb und Windows nicht vergessen. 

Ein anderer guter und günstiger Shop wäre zb mindfactory, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die auch zusammenbauen ^^


Aber nochmal zurück zum PC: mein Beispiel wäre halt gut für 600-650€. Wenn du mehr ausgeben KANNST, dann würde ich einen Core i5 nehmen (zb den i5-4460 für ca 180€ ) und auch unbedingt eine SSD für Windows, 128GB kosten ca 50-60€. Damit wird grad der Windowsalltag VIEL angenehmer. Dann wärst du in der Summe halt eher bei 750€. Und bei der Grafikkarte würde Dir mit dem i5 alles offen stehen: du kannst es bei der GTX 950 belassen, kannst aber auch mit einer AMD R9 280X (bekommst du ab 180-190€ ) um die 25% mehr Gamingleistung erzielen, oder mit einer Karte für 280-350€ auch 50-60% mehr als mit der GTX 950. Als CPU könnte man noch den Xeon E3-1231 v3 nennen, der ist quasi ein core i7-4770 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, kostet halt 260€ - aber ich denke, dass dessen Vorteil (er hat pro Kern 2 "Threads" und kann wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten) eher was ist, das Gaming-Fans "brauchen". Aktuell ist der core i7 bzw der Xeon in Games kaum schneller als ein i5, weil die Games das noch gar nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## Typhalt (24. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein anderer guter und günstiger Shop wäre zb mindfactory, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die auch zusammenbauen ^^



Mindfactory baut auch zusammen, aber das kostet da 99€. Da kann der johannT auch bei hardwareversand bleiben, es seidenn das Thema insolvenz ist ihm zu heikel.


----------



## Kaick (24. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Kaick: nanana...   hier wird an sich  auch jede Frage gut beantwortet. Bei PCGH hat man vlt mehr Antworten, dabei aber dafür leider auch oft Tipps, die eher in Richtung "High-End" gehen. Hier geben wir idR eher Tipps, was Preis-Leistungsmäßig wirklich top wäre



Ups, jetzt hab ich's selbst total verwechselt - hab gemeint Dich immer im anderen Forum gesehen zu haben, deswegen hatte ich's erwähnt  Weil ich eben genau auf Dich hinaus wollte, Du hilft quasi jedem und weißt so viel - sorry für das Missverständis 

Gruß,

Kaick


----------



## johannT (24. September 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, Herbboy!
Vor allem auch danke dafür, dass Du Dir die mühe gemacht hast, die Einzelnen Teile auf der Seite herauszusuchen.

Momentan bin ich am überlegen ob sowas in Frage kommt. Eigentlich scheint das super zu sein, da man für das Geld anscheinend besser Komponenten bekommt. Trotzdem habe ich immer noch bedenken. Wenn ich zB zum Mediamarkt gehe weiß ich genau falls etwas nicht stimmt, pack ich das Ding ein und bringe es zurück, oder wenn es mir einfach nur nicht gefällt, 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht ist eine tolle Sache. Bei den Einzelteilen, vor allem auf eher "unbekannten" Seiten wie zB hardwareversand.de vor allem wenn ich schon Insolvenz lese möchte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen und bezahle dann das selbe für etwas schlechteres bei dem ich aber weiß an wenn ich mich bei Problemen wenden muss.

Der Asus ist jetzt ausverkauft. 

Am liebsten würde ich ja einen 300€ Computer, wie ich den hab, für die Kinder kaufen und gut wäre es! Meiner läuft schließlich auch schon seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme. Mein Sohn besteht, aber nunmal auf einen mit einer guten Grafikkarte und da die Schulnoten stimmen denke ich kann man etwas mehr ausgeben...


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

johannT schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, Herbboy!
> Vor allem auch danke dafür, dass Du Dir die mühe gemacht hast, die Einzelnen Teile auf der Seite herauszusuchen.
> 
> Momentan bin ich am überlegen ob sowas in Frage kommt. Eigentlich scheint das super zu sein, da man für das Geld anscheinend besser Komponenten bekommt. Trotzdem habe ich immer noch bedenken. Wenn ich zB zum Mediamarkt gehe weiß ich genau falls etwas nicht stimmt, pack ich das Ding ein und bringe es zurück, oder wenn es mir einfach nur nicht gefällt, 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht ist eine tolle Sache. Bei den Einzelteilen, vor allem auf eher "unbekannten" Seiten wie zB hardwareversand.de vor allem wenn ich schon Insolvenz lese möchte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen und bezahle dann das selbe für etwas schlechteres bei dem ich aber weiß an wenn ich mich bei Problemen wenden muss.


 also, im Zweifel, falls das Unternehmen nicht gerettet werden kann, kannst du natürlich auch die Einzelteile beim Hersteller reklamieren, aber dann brauchst du jemanden, der sich ein wenig auskennt und weiß, woran es liegt. Und wenn die Insolvenz positiv verläuft, könntest du natürlich auch den ganzen PC reklamieren, falls es mal ein Problem gibt. 

Bei MM&co hast du natürlich den Vorteil: Ding hinbringen "macht mal" - das kann aber wiederum dann auch ne ganze Weile dauern, weil die das so gut wie immer auch nur zum Hersteller senden.  An sich ist das also beim Versand genau das gleiche, nur dass du den PC halt bei der Post abgibst und nicht im Laden

Meistens ist es aber so: wenn der PC am Anfang einwandfrei geht, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem gering, dass etwas vor Ablauf der Gewährleistung kaputtgeht. Meistens ist es am ehesten die Festplatte, wenn mal was "früh" kaputt geht, und das kann man auch selber sehr leicht als Fehlerquelle feststellen, sich dann einfach eine neue kaufen und einbauen (geht echt einfach) und die kaputte in Ruhe reklamieren, bei Bedarf eben beim Hersteller. Die weitaus meisten "Probleme" bei PCs sind aber an sich keine Defekte, sondern man kann das über Windows wieder regeln, wenn man sich da ein wenig Hilfestellung geben lässt. Etliche PCs werden "reklamiert", und dann war es eben wirklich nur ein Treiberkonflikt oder so.

Vlt nenn aber mal ein paar Spiele, die Dein Sohn gerne spielen können will. Wo kommst du denn her, als ungefähre Region? Vlt gibt es ja da auch Läden, die du noch nicht kennst und deren PCs "okay" sind? Snogard ist ja bei Köln, wohnst du da in der Nähe?


----------



## johannT (25. September 2015)

Hab mich nochmal mit meiner Frau abgesprochen... und wie es nunmal so ist hatte das schönere Geschlecht das letzte Wort. 
Es soll ein Fertig-PC werden, den man an einem Stück kauft und nur anmachen muss damit er funktioniert.
Ja wir wohnen in Köln. Zwei straßen weiter von mir habe ich einen Computerladen entdeckt, 60€ für PC-zusammenbau. 50€ für Installation von Windows+ Treiber.
Ich glaube am Ende lande ich mit meinem eher kleinen Budget sowieso bei einem Rechner wie vom MM.

Die Spiele die momentan auf meinem Rechner installiert sind: Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Project Cars (dieses Spiel geht nicht an, es kommt ein Bild als ob es starten würde, es verschwindet nach ein paar Sekunden und dann passiert nichts mehr, im Task Manager wird angezeigt das es läuft, macht es aber nicht, Erklärung vom Sohn: "der PC hat keine Grafikkarte deshalb" meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel falsch programmiert). Außerderm Need for Speed Hot Pursuit und World.
Meine Tochter spielt eigentlich nicht, ab und zu Sims 3.

Die Spiele müssen nicht auf hohen Einstellungen laufen. Hauptsache ist das sie laufen und nicht stottern (irgendwas mit FPS... sollte bei 60 liegen?)

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich nicht besser in dieser hinsicht ausdrücken kann.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Project Cars zB braucht ganz schön viel Grafikpower, das ist unmöglich mit einer CPU-internen Grafik, wie sie Dein PC wohl hat. 

Kennst du cyberport? Die waren schon viele Jahre online tätig, haben vor einer Weile aber auch in Köln eine Filiale eröffnet, und zwar in der Ehrenstraße, City, zwischen Ring und Karstadt, so ganz grob gesagt. Da gäb es zB diesen PC hier Hyrican Cyber Gaming PCK04772 PC i5-4460 8GB 1TB GTX960 Windows 10 

Der wäre für den Preis völlig okay, auch wenn man mit selber zusammenstellen etwas mehr Leistung rausholen könnte bzw. die Leistung auch günstiger bekommen könnte. Siehe "mein" Beispiel-PC: wenn du bei dem die stärkere CPU einbaust und die GTX 960 statt der 950, dann bist du bei c.a. 730€. Die Grafikkarte in dem cyberport-PC wäre halt die GTX 960 und nochmal stärker als in meinem Beispiel mit der GTX 950, das ja 630€ kosten sollte, und die CPU ist ein Core i5 und nicht nur ein i3. Filialpreis des PCs ist 780€, der kann wohl innerhalb von 24h in Köln bereitgehalten werden. 

Wenn du weniger ausgibst, hast du halt direkt maximal eine R9 270, das sind direkt 20% weniger Leistung, und dann hast Du auch nur 50-100€ gespart. Oder es ist sogar nur eine GTX 750 Ti drin, da ist die GTX 960 schon 50% schneller. 

Zum Vergleich auch mal MediaMarkt, was ich finden konnte: LENOVO H50-50 90B6007NGE Gaming-PCs - Media Markt  nicht günstiger und nur eine GTX 750 Ti, also viel langsamer
oder MEDION microstar® Professional i52000 Gaming-PCs - Media Markt  auch 800€ und sogar schwächer (die GTX 750 ohne Ti-Zusatz)
oder ASUS G10AJ-DE020S Gaming-PCs - Media Markt  teurer UND schwächer als der PC bei cyberport
und zu guter Letzt ACER Predator G3-605 Gaming-Notebooks - Media Markt der ist ein bisschen schwächer als der bei cyberport, kostet aber 1000€!


----------



## johannT (25. September 2015)

Danke, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst um mich zu beraten.
Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem cyberport store in Köln, heute schaffe ich es nicht, aber gehe da morgen mal vorbei und melde mich dann mal wieder hier


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

johannT schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst um mich zu beraten.
> Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem cyberport store in Köln, heute schaffe ich es nicht, aber gehe da morgen mal vorbei und melde mich dann mal wieder hier


 Kein Problem


----------



## johannT (28. September 2015)

Hab es am Samstag doch nicht mehr geschafft. Dafür war ich gerade eben im Cyberport Store. Joa... totale Enttäuschung. Abgesehen davon das die nur zwei PCs vor Ort hatten, wussten die Mitarbeiter auch nicht besonders was sie mir empfehlen sollten. Mit Grafikkarten kannte sich der erste überhaupt nicht aus:

"Ist der Unterschied zwischen der GTX 745 und 750 groß?" - "...jaa, die 745 hat 4GB, die 750 nur 2... also müsste die besser sein, aber genau weiß ich es nicht."
Dann hat er einen zweiten Mitarbeiter dazugerufen der selber auch Project Cars spielt "Wenn die Grafikeinstellungen nicht auf Ultra sein müssen, dann ist es egal was für eine Grafikkarte drin ist. Ich habe eine GTX 860 und die reicht mir, aber ich habe einen Laptop." 

So verlief das ganze Gespräch...

Auf die Frage ob die PCs bei denen leise sind konnten die beiden mir auch nicht antworten...

Da ich in der nähe war bin ich auch noch kurz beim Mediamarkt vorbeigelaufen und habe den PC von Asus gesehen, den ich im ersten Beitrag heir erwähnt habe... nur leider kostete er dort (mit den selben Komponenten) 880€ und nicht mehr 650€. Sehr seltsam.

Um ehrlich zu sein mir wird das langsam zu anstrengend deswegen werde ich mich in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen mit meiner Frau für etwas entscheiden, falls es dem Sohn gefällt wird es gekauft, ansonsten muss er sich selbst darum kümmern  

MEDION® AKOYA® P5333 H

Der ist momentan auch im Gespräch, da müsste er aber auch von seinem Taschengeld den Monitor kaufen.

850€ -> i5-4460, GTX 960 (2GB), 2 TB + 128 GB SSD, 8 GB Arbeitssp., Windows 10, und noch irgendein Spiel ist dabei.


PS:
Frage: Wozu ist die CPU verantwortlich? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass wenn ich mehrere Anwendungen auf einmal aufhaben möchte, ich eine stärkere CPU brauche. Bei Cyberport hat mir der Mitarbeiter aber gesagt, dass die CPU nur für die Geschwindigkeit der Anwendungen verantwortlich ist, damit mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen braucht man einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher...


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

johannT schrieb:


> Hab es am Samstag doch nicht mehr geschafft. Dafür war ich gerade eben im Cyberport Store. Joa... totale Enttäuschung. Abgesehen davon das die nur zwei PCs vor Ort hatten, wussten die Mitarbeiter auch nicht besonders was sie mir empfehlen sollten. Mit Grafikkarten kannte sich der erste überhaupt nicht aus


 ähhh, hattest du das denn wirklich erwartet? ^^  Ich hab jetzt extra den besten PC für Dein Budget dort rausgesucht und ja auch geschrieben, dass der innerhalb eines Tages vor Ort sein kann, was natürlich bedeutet, dass der nicht in Köln im Laden auf Lager ist - das konnte man ja online sehen.

Und die "Beratung" ist in jedem größeren Laden, der nicht klipp und klar auf PCs spezialisiert ist, sowieso meist für die Tonne.  Da muss man per Zufall und Glück einen Mitarbeiter erwischen, der sich aus privaten Gründen damit auskennt  




> MEDION® AKOYA® P5333 H
> 
> Der ist momentan auch im Gespräch, da müsste er aber auch von seinem Taschengeld den Monitor kaufen.


 der ist genau so stark wie der, den ich Dir bei cyberport postete, kostet aber ein gutes Stück mehr. Ob das Spiel relevant ist, musst du dann wissen.  




> PS:
> Frage: Wozu ist die CPU verantwortlich? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass wenn ich mehrere Anwendungen auf einmal aufhaben möchte, ich eine stärkere CPU brauche. Bei Cyberport hat mir der Mitarbeiter aber gesagt, dass die CPU nur für die Geschwindigkeit der Anwendungen verantwortlich ist, damit mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen braucht man einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher...


 Beides ist korrekt. Die CPU ist für die Leistung verantwortlich, und je mehr die leistet, desto leichter kann sie natürlich auch mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig betreiben, wobei dann wiederum die Zahl der CPU-Kerne hilfreich ist, um die Anwendungen auf die Kerne zu verteilen. Aber wenn man nicht genug RAM hat, nutzt die beste CPU nix, weil zB 6 Anwendungen jeweils 500kb brauchen, sind das 3GB + Windowsbedarf, dann wären 4GB RAM insgesamt was zu knapp.


----------



## johannT (6. Oktober 2015)

hey ich wollte mich nur noch einmal kurz melden um bescheid zu geben, dass wir uns nun dank der Beratung hier für den cyberport pc entschieden haben  nun warten wir bis er bei uns ankommt und hoffen, dass er in ordnung ist!

obwohl noch eine kurze frage hätte ich, die jetzt nicht mehr von bedeutung ist:
hat jemand eine meinung zu den megaport und shinobee pcs bei amazon? da gibt es komplett systeme (pc+monitor) mit gtx 960 für knapp über 700€.
haben alle zu gefühlten 99% 5 Sterne bewertungen. nach einbisschen googlen habe ich nur erfahren das die mainboards und netzteile wohl schlecht sind und deshalb der preis so weit unten liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2015)

johannT schrieb:


> hey ich wollte mich nur noch einmal kurz melden um bescheid zu geben, dass wir uns nun dank der Beratung hier für den cyberport pc entschieden haben  nun warten wir bis er bei uns ankommt und hoffen, dass er in ordnung ist!
> 
> obwohl noch eine kurze frage hätte ich, die jetzt nicht mehr von bedeutung ist:
> hat jemand eine meinung zu den megaport und shinobee pcs bei amazon? da gibt es komplett systeme (pc+monitor) mit gtx 960 für knapp über 700€.
> haben alle zu gefühlten 99% 5 Sterne bewertungen. nach einbisschen googlen habe ich nur erfahren das die mainboards und netzteile wohl schlecht sind und deshalb der preis so weit unten liegt.


  shinobee kenn ich vom Hörensagen, die wären auch okay, aber bei DEM Preis werden die in der Tat beim Mainboard und Netzteil sparen, und/oder keine gute CPU als Partner für die GTX 960, und der Monitor wird sicher auch das billigste vom Billigen sein.

ODER meinst du einen "AllinOne"-PC mit einer GTX 960m, nicht 960? Das wäre wiederum ne Art erweitertes Notebook, und die 960m wäre auch deutlich schwächer als die richtige 960.


----------

